# Looking for a new amp tech recommendations around in the Hamilton/Oakville/Niagara area



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Looking for a new amp tech withing an approx 45 min drive of Hamilton. Who do you recommend?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Isn't @dtsaudio down towards Niagara?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Chris Church is in Hamilton


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Dave Cosman in Stoney Creek just helped with my HRDIII. Message me if you'd like his contact info


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

@dtsaudio is in Stoney Creek area of Hamilton and does great work; I've had him work on a couple amps for me.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

aC2rs said:


> Chris Church is in Hamilton


 I second that.......


----------



## mesatronic (Jul 14, 2020)

amplifiersplus.com
located in Cambridge, Ontario


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

dts. Stone Creek/Hamilton border. Red Hill valley and King area


----------

